# Trip on the AutoTrain



## Pastor Dave (Feb 12, 2011)

It was time for our annual extended-family mid-winter excursion to Disney World. This year was one of our smaller traveling parties – my mom, brother, wife and me. In past years we’ve included children, grandchildren, and various aunts and uncles.

For the fourth consecutive year we would be going on the AutoTrain. I personally prefer Silver Service out of Philadelphia, but the AutoTrain does make things easier. The toughest part of the trip is the wait in Lorton and Sanford after you drop off your vehicle and have a wait until you can board. 30th Street Station is a much more intriguing place to bide your time.

On the way down we stopped at Barnes and Noble so I could pick up a copy of Paul Theroux’s “The Great Railway Bazaar.” I thought a re-read of this book with its exotic trains and eccentric characters might help offset the more mundane and predictable experience on the AutoTrain.

Perhaps one of the reasons I prefer Silver Service is that it seems to be a more inclusive sort of crowd, and the lounge scene seems more interesting to me. On the AutoTrain the only time I’ve experienced many folks in the lounge is during the wine tasting or during the movie. I suppose part of this is because there are separate dining and lounge cars for sleepers and coach, and that those in sleepers tend to hang out more in their bedrooms.

We spent a couple of days in Lorton and took the Metro into DC to go to the Smithsonian and take my mom to see Julia Childs’ kitchen on display. Back before my dad died in the late 60’s he and mom owned a general store. Julia Childs’ brother-in-law lived in town and she often would visit him and the store. Then it was time to continue south.

The southbound train boarded at 2:30 p.m. and took off a few minutes before 4:00 p.m. We were in bedroom A and our SCA was Keith. He was very personable and welcoming and a good representative of Amtrak. He was always available, yet unobtrusive.

All four of us had the crab cakes for dinner and they were very good. We chatted briefly with the folks seated across the aisle – two retired couples going to Florida for about a month. After relaxing in our room while reading Theroux, I went to the lounge to nurse a scotch and watch a bit of “Secretariat.” Conversation wasn’t possible as the volume on the movie was pretty loud.

We arrived at Sanford a few minutes early and unloading the cars was very efficient. Then it was off for a 45 minute ride to Disney.

Disney was, once again, “The Happiest Place on Earth,” and we enjoyed 8 great days of primarily good weather (thanks pennyk for requesting good weather on our behalf). I also got to watch several games of the Caribbean Baseball World Series on ESPN Deportes.

Unfortunately, the time went much too quick. Our departure day was the worst weather of the stay with rain and temperatures not out of the 50’s. On the way over to Sanford we stopped at Barnes and Noble and I picked up Theroux’s “Ghost Train to the Eastern Star.” In this volume, Theroux revisits most of the route of “The Great Railway Bazaar,” thirty years later. Again, presents exotic trains and locales and plenty of interesting characters.

Car loading and boarding went like clockwork. We chose the later dinner seating at 7:30 p.m. My wife, Laura, and I, both had the beef dish. My mom and brother again chose the crab cakes. We were in agreement that dinner was fantastic and all topped it off with the cheesecake.

Kyle was our SCA and was very jovial and friendly. Kelly, our lounge car attendant on this trip, was equally outgoing and efficient. All of the OBS on the AutoTrain were great.

We were in bedroom B for this leg and opened the sliding door and created a suite with my mom. The trip was pretty uneventful. The movie was announced, but I don’t remember what it was. I decided to forgo the movie this time around. Later in the evening I did go to the lounge to purchase a scotch from Kelly and met a retired theology professor from Richmond and we had a nice chat for about 30 minutes.

I managed to finish about half of “Ghost Train to the Eastern Star,” slept very well, and enjoyed the continental breakfast in the diner.

We arrived in Lorton over an hour early which was nice, considering that Laura and I would have a long trip back home to the Poconos.

On the way home we were already planning our 16th annual Florida trip for 2012. We tentatively decided to do a family trip this summer to Chicago via the Lake Shore Limited.

But, as they say, “All good things must come to an end.” We pulled into the church about 5:00 p.m. to mounds of plowed snow and cold temperatures. But such is life.


----------



## Hanno (Feb 12, 2011)

Very thorough and interesting trip report. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rrdude (Feb 12, 2011)

Hanno said:


> Very thorough and interesting trip report. Thanks for sharing!


Good read Dave, enjoyed the way you described it. Some day I'm gonna get my "Notepad" notes off my PC, and write a trip narrative, I certainly enjoy reading others...........


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 13, 2011)

Doing the AT for the first time later this year, so this nice, concise report is of real, current interest. For those who haven't already, try Theroux's "Riding the Iron Rooster: By Train Through China." The guy's got quite a style, and I thought it was a great, often hilarious, read.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 13, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Doing the AT for the first time later this year, so this nice, concise report is of real, current interest. For those who haven't already, try Theroux's "Riding the Iron Rooster: By Train Through China." The guy's got quite a style, and I thought it was a great, often hilarious, read.


Agree on Theroux's reads, thou it's literally been decades since I have read his stuff, by no means do you have to be "into" trains to enjoy Theroux, it's just a bonus if you are! 
Amazon has the "Ghost" train book in paperback for less than $2.00, + shipping.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 13, 2011)

Good trip report, Dave. Thanks. Sorry the Florida weather was not perfect for you - but it was close. (It was 39 this morning in Orlando  )


----------



## reaxpress (Feb 15, 2011)

you missed the fun on southbound #53 for sunday 13feb2011. we left a half hour early and made to somewhere north of petersburg, va before dispatch had the train stop for 2 1/2 hours while the police investigated the incedent involving a treasper and s/b#91. we arrived in sanford, fl only 2hours late.


----------

